# Vapor Giant



## Rob Fisher

I saw a review for this somewhere and went off to Intaste (Germany) to have a look... it tickled my fancy as did the review so I pulled the trigger on the Vapor Giant Mini V4 and spare glass. One thing that impressed me is that the Vapor Giant Tank has been around for a long time and is now on revision 4. Also Intaste has spares for all 4 versions. Not sure why they call it a Mini because it's a pretty large tank with a 4.5ml capacity. It's is a 23mm diameter bottom-coil rebuildable atomizer, manufactured in Austria by Niko Vapor and the engineering is top class. . 

I'm not a fan of the big drip tip but it's a standard 510 so one of my bigger @hands drip tips came into play! The build was pretty simple as was the wicking (Bow Tie method used) and the tank was clean on arrival.

I went with a 3mm 2x28/40 Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed and wicked it with Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend (because I have run out of Royal Wicks).

The airflow is restricted lung (as I like) and has slightly more airflow than the Skyline and Reaper. The tank has juice flow control which is simple to use and top juice fill. Just started with the tank and the flavour is top notch and there is absolutely no leaking apparent and I have no doubt that the German engineering will be not short of spectacular. I have little doubt that this is going to be a Chicken Dinner Tank!

The cost for the tank, spare glass and DHL Shiping came to €111.02

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

I reckon it should have great flavor. I am a huge fan of any single coil atty these days and firmly believe they have the potential to produce the best flavor.
Lovely aesthetics and nice juice capacity.
Be so kind and keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Silver

Nice one @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for sharing the experience
This does look very good and i too like the capacity


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher
> Thanks for sharing the experience
> This does look very good and i too like the capacity



It's not my top flavour tank but the German Engineering is just damn fantastic and I find myself using it a lot! Refilling is a breeze and there is not one sign of leaking! Just looking at the quality of the build excites me no end.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tom

I got the V3 for quite a while now. Great tank, one drawback tho... The filling. There is very little space between shield and chimney. But got a little Pom tool to stick into the chimney. Then its ok. 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tom said:


> I got the V3 for quite a while now. Great tank, one drawback tho... The filling. There is very little space between shield and chimney. But got a little Pom tool to stick into the chimney. Then its ok.



V4 has sorted out all issue methinks @Tom! It is one really really really well engineered tank! Because it's so easy to fill with no leaking at all I find I use it most of the time. My Skyline is a pain to close the juice flow and fill and then open the juice flow control again and my Reaper leaks on the refill. Both the Skyline and Reaper has slightly better flavour but the ease of use and juice capacity of my V4 makes it a winner in my book!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK this tank is my most used tank of my current arsenal... flavour is great and this tank holds a decent amount of juice and doesn't leak one bit.

It's funny... so many decent tanks and now that I have a selection to choose from you tend to get really picky... there is no doubt the Skyline is one fantastic tank but I find the closing of the juice flow... filling... and then opening the juice flow again a pain and the juice capacity is small. The Reaper has a big enough tank in extended mode and the flavour is probably the best of the bunch... but the leak on the refill is really annoying... I have the new version of the deck on it's way which I understand solves that problem... time will tell.

And then I have a selection of pretty decent commercial tanks like the Ammit 25 and the tanks with commercial coils like the one on top of the Revenger and the iStick 25...

But as an all round tank the clear winner for me right now is the Vapor Giant Mini V4.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

That is great feedback @Rob Fisher , thanks

I hear you on the issue with the Skyline regarding closing and opening juice flow. I enjoy my Skyline but its also not a major ongoing workhorse for me owing to the smaller tank size.

But with the Giant, doesnt it also have juice flow? Do you not need to close it when refilling?

PS - this brings up an interesting issue with vaping devices. If something has a bit better flavour, it may not be the best to use if it has some other irritating quirks. I suppose it also depends on ones mode of vaping, whether using it as a portable or at home. Out and about or as a desktop vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That is great feedback @Rob Fisher , thanks
> 
> I hear you on the issue with the Skyline regarding closing and opening juice flow. I enjoy my Skyline but its also not a major ongoing workhorse for me owing to the smaller tank size.
> 
> But with the Giant, doesnt it also have juice flow? Do you not need to close it when refilling?
> 
> PS - this brings up an interesting issue with vaping devices. If something has a bit better flavour, it may not be the best to use if it has some other irritating quirks. I suppose it also depends on ones mode of vaping, whether using it as a portable or at home. Out and about or as a desktop vape



With the Vapor Giant it's a simple turn of the tank to shut off juice flow and then top off and juice in. Really simple and quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

Rob Fisher said:


> With the Vapor Giant it's a simple turn of the tank to shut off juice flow and then top off and juice in. Really simple and quick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you could only pick one to use all day between skyline and giant. Which would it be Mr Fisher?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Kalashnikov said:


> So if you could only pick one to use all day between skyline and giant. Which would it be Mr Fisher?



I would take the Vapor Giant because of it's ease of use and juice capacity... but happily I don't have to choose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Set up of choice out in the bush. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

PS I have a BB as backup. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vapor Giant Mini V4 worked overtime this past weekend in the bush and performed flawlessly! So it was time for a clean and rewick! This is a Chicken Dinner Tank of note!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapor Giant Medium v4 - Grey Limited Edition - On it's way! 

7.5ml of juice and the same deck and chimney as the Mini V4! Yes please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapor Giant Medium v4 - Grey Limited Edition - On it's way!
> 
> 7.5ml of juice and the same deck and chimney as the Mini V4! Yes please!
> 
> View attachment 102214
> View attachment 102215
> 
> View attachment 102216
> View attachment 102217


I estimate this to be a 30mm diameter tank?

I love the look and obviously great engineering but the price, eisch! However, the capacity of 7.5ml does make it very tempting...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Correct me if I'm wrong uncle @Rob Fisher but this design as good as it looks, seems like it'll struggle to get the last bit of juice because of how far the chamber is from the glass. If it had a concave base to guide juice to the juice holes it would be perfect


----------



## DaveH

@Rob Fisher That's a nice looking tank (the silver one).

Dave


----------



## Rob Fisher

Moey_Ismail said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong uncle @Rob Fisher but this design as good as it looks, seems like it'll struggle to get the last bit of juice because of how far the chamber is from the glass. If it had a concave base to guide juice to the juice holes it would be perfect



Haven't has that problem with the current one... but if there is a little juice left out of the 7.5mm I can live with that. Will let you know how it goes when it arrives...


----------



## Rooigevaar

@Rob Fisher any hoops to jump through when ordering from inTaste ? Thinking this tank may be something I would like.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rooigevaar said:


> @Rob Fisher any hoops to jump through when ordering from inTaste ? Thinking this tank may be something I would like.



One or two... go to the web site, switch to English, order what you want, checkout with pay pal or a credit card, get your tracking number and watch it travel, wait for DHL Express to email you then phone them and give them your ID number and email address and they will email you a link to go pay for Vat etc and then go to the top of your driveway and wait!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Rob Fisher said:


> One or two... go to the web site, switch to English, order what you want, checkout with pay pal or a credit card, get your tracking number and watch it travel, wait for DHL Express to email you then phone them and give them your ID number and email address and they will email you a link to go pay for Vat etc and then go to the top of your driveway and wait!



THIS is exactly the answer I was looking for! I shall go have a look!! Thank you kind sir!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Rooigevaar one thing I forgot... when DHL send you the link don't rush off to the link because for some obscure reason the link will only find you tracking number an hour or two after the email arrives... drives me crazy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Order placed! Now to forget about it untill it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rooigevaar said:


> Order placed! Now to forget about it untill it gets here.



It comes really QUICK! When they give you a tracking number keep an eye on it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Raindance said:


> I estimate this to be a 30mm diameter tank?
> 
> I love the look and obviously great engineering but the price, eisch! However, the capacity of 7.5ml does make it very tempting...
> 
> Regards



It is indeed 30mm ... What mod to put this on???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Intaste is a great vendor. Used to order loads there, even if was just within my home base, Germany. Most often the parcel arrived next day. Sadly, TPD screwed it up, nowadays i find myself not looking for anything. Waiting for the newer stock, with the CE rating that is compulsory.... 

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Right... I have been after an RDA that has a small chamber like is found in the flavour 22mm RTA's but with a bigger juice capacity... I also want perfect engineering like the Skyline and Vapor Giant Mini... I also want flavour of note... also no leaking whatsoever... I want a single coil... I also want it to look good... I also demand a standard 510... well enter the Vapor Giant Medium! It seems to tick all the boxes so let's build it shall we! 3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed coming in at 0.55Ω and firing at 30 watts. First few minutes and I think we have a Chicken Dinner of note! More later after I have had a relationship with it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK the tank is awesome so far so time to bring out the Viking Mythos to host the Vapor Giant Medium!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Recieved mine yesterday. Will report back once I have spent some time with it. So far I can say that it is a very good looking tank and that it definately feels like a well made tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rooigevaar said:


> Recieved mine yesterday. Will report back once I have spent some time with it. So far I can say that it is a very good looking tank and that it definately feels like a well made tank.



It's bloody brilliant! Same flavor as my Mini but with eight thousand tons more juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Rooigevaar put in a Fused Clapton 3mm and Panama and fire it at around 30 watts. Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Did exactly as asked Mr @Rob Fisher

First thoughts on this tank:

So so SO sexy. Love the way it looks, the finish and machine work is difficult to describe, you can really see and feel the quality of the work.

Building on the old school deck was not difficult but it made the installation of fused claptons more of a challenge. I foresee that if I were to try and put a decent Alien coil in here that getting it to sit under the screws may be a bit of a mission.

I wish the juice wells were a little bit bigger but no dry hits yet so we shall see over time if I am just being picky. 

I really hope I don't break the glass as no spare was provided, a pity that at the high price of this tank that this was not included. 

I put Panama in as requested and it does taste great in this tank, BUT its not the best flavor tank I have used. ( Disclaimer: First impression ) That being said it is also not the worst flavor tank I have ever used... Close to a single coil build on a Serpent 24.

With the 3mm Coil installed the air flow is a very restricted DL. I like this and it does not bother me.

7.5ml Juice capacity is awesome!!! I hate having to refill all the time and extending my "range" with this amount of juice is great. I think the little bit of juice that will be left at the bottom as it wont make it to the juice holes wont be a problem for my ADV but changing flavors may be a problem as there will always be a little bit of juice at the bottom. 

I absolutely love this tank so far. Even the logo on the tank and drip tip is of the finest quality. 

Even though I find some flaws in the design I can't help but already love this tank. Will see how it goes over the next couple of weeks and how the experience changes once it has seen a lot more action and another build or two. 

First thoughts verdict : Sexy AF

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

100% @Rooigevaar! Is it the best flavour tank in my arsenal? No it's not... is it on my top 5? Yes it is. Is it awesome to go out with because of it's juice capacity? Big time! Am I going to sell this one? Nope.  Does it leak? Not a chance... German engineering! Does it look good? Sexy AF!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Singlecoilguy

@robfisher hussar or evl2 ? I can get the the hussar single coil for $175 CDN I'm confused as which one to get

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Singlecoilguy said:


> @robfisher hussar or evl2 ? I can get the the hussar single coil for $175 CDN I'm confused as which one to get
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna take a wild guess and say uncle @Rob Fisher will say EVL reaper 2. I follow all his threads and currently the EVL is king of flavor in his books

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Singlecoilguy

I messaged evl a few times and he always replied I like that. But so many ppl say hussar is King of flavor.. so as usual I'm confused.. I want a backup for the skyline.. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Singlecoilguy said:


> I messaged evl a few times and he always replied I like that. But so many ppl say hussar is King of flavor.. so as usual I'm confused.. I want a backup for the skyline..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


It's all subjective my man. Each person will have a different opinion on what's the "best". I love the look and engineering on the Skyline, as well as the deck, I love the juice flow control on the Hussar and it looks amazing with the steam tuners tower tank, I love the simplicity of the evl. There is no perfect tank, it's what's perfect for you, choose what you like, all these tanks mentioned have pros and cons and for me personally the Skyline has more pros that's why I'll stick with it. For example people loved the Hadaly, I just couldn't get along with it, I mean if you ask me I'll say Skyline, whereas @Rob Fisher may say EVL, and your sources say the Hussar. Try them if you can, if not, watch some reviews, take notes of what you like and dislike about each and weigh it down from there. While I haven't tried all of them, I'm pretty certain with the same build and wattage in all of them, the flavor difference won't be all that different, maybe a tad bit but definitely not a night and day difference, where the difference will come in is, for example maybe 1 will shine with menthols, 1 with desserts, 1 with fruity juices, then it's the build quality, which I'm sure they all score high marks in, the design of each, how user friendly they are, what's the most convenient to fill, etc. Base your decision on that I'd say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Singlecoilguy said:


> @robfisher hussar or evl2 ? I can get the the hussar single coil for $175 CDN I'm confused as which one to get



At the end of the day any of these RTA's would be a good back up for a Skyline which if I could only have one I would choose first. 

The EVL Reaper has fantastic flavour and with the extended tank has great juice capacity... however getting the wicking right to stop the leaking is a bit of a mission... but I alternate in believing this and the Skyline are the tops for flavour.

I loved the Hussar in the beginning and bought lots of accessories for it and I have a couple of them... then I got one that leaked and was put off in a big way... it turned out that they had installed the wrong (new) O-Rings and they eventually sent me replacements but by then I had moved on... I really should grab an HUssar out the cabinet and give it a go again.

The Vapor Giant Mini is well worth a look at and while the Reaper beats it with flavour the perfect German Engineering of the Vapor Giant makes it a really good option. No leaking at all, easy top fill, easy build and wicking and very good flavour.

If you are after flavour and leaking and difficult wicking options don't worry you then the Reaper... if you want a trouble free vape and very good flavour then the Vapor Giant.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Quick update. Yesterday I changed to a standard clapton coil. Wicked it slightly differently and there it is! Flavour is great! Loving this tank more and more with every passing puff. Not even a hint of a leak so far. 

Also not sure if I said this before but it is one Goood looking tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rooigevaar said:


> Quick update. Yesterday I changed to a standard clapton coil. Wicked it slightly differently and there it is! Flavour is great! Loving this tank more and more with every passing puff. Not even a hint of a leak so far.
> 
> Also not sure if I said this before but it is one Goood looking tank



Lol, I love how we say our tanks and mods are "good looking"
Non vapers probably think we are crazy.
Something only vapers will understand

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ash

Thinking of getting 1 of these to try out. U kind of sold me with no leaking. It is very hard for me to put my skylines down at this point, but I am after 1 more RTA. Either 1 more skyline or this. Ur thoughts Uncle Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Thinking of getting 1 of these to try out. U kind of sold me with no leaking. It is very hard for me to put my skylines down at this point, but I am after 1 more RTA. Either 1 more skyline or this. Ur thoughts Uncle Rob.



Another Skyline @Ash! At the end of the day the Skyline produces the flavour with no leaking and despite the limited juice capacity and the pain of closing the juice flow opening the top and then filling and then opening the juice flow again it's still the best RTA in my arsenal.

But I will continue to use my Vapor Giant Mini because the flavour is pretty good and the juice capacity and no leaking as well makes it a great tank. However there is one big drawback for you and I with it... it's slightly bigger than 22mm so it won't fit the CLZ-X or Meraki V2.

As soon as I get my 3rd Skyline I'm sending it to Europe to have this done to it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Skyline @Ash! At the end of the day the Skyline produces the flavour with no leaking and despite the limited juice capacity and the pain of closing the juice flow opening the top and then filling and then opening the juice flow again it's still the best RTA in my arsenal.
> 
> But I will continue to use my Vapor Giant Mini because the flavour is pretty good and the juice capacity and no leaking as well makes it a great tank. However there is one big drawback for you and I with it... it's slightly bigger than 22mm so it won't fit the CLZ-X or Meraki V2.
> 
> As soon as I get my 3rd Skyline I'm sending it to Europe to have this done to it!
> View attachment 103351



When you told me about this, I knew it would look good, but seeing it makes it WOW. Will look great on your meraki. Another skyline it is.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> When you told me about this, I knew it would look good, but seeing it makes it WOW. Will look great on your meraki. Another skyline it is.



I just have to wait till the end of August when the next batch will be ready!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Am wondering why they cant make a Skyline with a bit of a bigger juice capacity?
Would be wonderful

Maybe it would interfere with the flavour or something else - not sure

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

When In Taste Germany got in stock of the limited edition Gold and Gold/Grey Vapor Giant V4 Mini's I shot to the web site but the all gold had already gone... but at least I got a Gold/Grey! The finish on the tank is spectacular! A real piece of art.

OK let's build it with a 3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed and wick it with Royal Wick and then fill it up with XXX from @Oupa!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK not a fan of the big drip tip and I remembed I have a real gold tip from @hands that I use on one of my Skylines... let's try that... Oh yes baby... much better!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rooigevaar

The Black and Gold looks stunning!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Vapor Giant V4 has been a staple favourite of mine along with my Skylines and the V4 went on my European trip with me. Now they have just released the V5 and I jumped at it... and it's just what I had hoped for... more air and more juice flow... straight away I can say chicken dinner after building it... I popped in a 3mm Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed and it came out at 0.51Ω and then I put it on a Hellfire Phantom because it's 23mm. The airflow is really smooth and open and the flavour is on point!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TheV

A little bit late to the party here but I'm absolutely loving the V4:






A bit more bling than what I would have usually gone for but I think it works very well on the Ohms!
The draw is perfect, the operation is dead simple and the flavor is great. What is not to like about this tank¿ ... the stock tip, that is rubbish, but easily corrected!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , congrats on the V5
Glad you enjoying it

@TheV - wow, vapor giant certainly looks like a great tank
What juice are you vaping in there?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV

Thanks @Silver. I'm really happy with the setup.

I'm vaping a creamy peach concoction of my own called Peach Leech.
I've been vaping menthols all day (XXX, Panama, Gringo) ... this is a welcome change to round off the evening

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was lucky enough to get another Limited Edition Vapor Giant V4! While the flavour isn't quite as spot on as the Skyline it's pretty damn close and the additional juice capacity makes it a real option for me especially when I go out and about... like going fishing tomorrow! 

All the tools are ready so let's build the Vapor Giant... which is pretty simple! By the way take note of the Vape Shears (The Green handled scissors)... Phil Busardo mentioned them in one of his video's and I ordered them on a whim... winner winner chicken dinner! They are even better than my Tweezerman scissors! I have a spare set on it's way thanks to @Christos...



The Coil Company 2x28 Fused with 40ga 3mm ID 7 Wrap. The little container says 0.62Ω resistance and the SX Mini MX stems saam!  Good one @RiaanRed!




These new tanks like Skylines and Vapor Giants deliver the most awesome vape with Red Pill in them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Both Vapor Giants ready for action!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I was lucky enough to get another Limited Edition Vapor Giant V4! While the flavour isn't quite as spot on as the Skyline it's pretty damn close and the additional juice capacity makes it a real option for me especially when I go out and about... like going fishing tomorrow!
> 
> All the tools are ready so let's build the Vapor Giant... which is pretty simple! By the way take note of the Vape Shears (The Green handled scissors)... Phil Busardo mentioned them in one of his video's and I ordered them on a whim... winner winner chicken dinner! They are even better than my Tweezerman scissors! I have a spare set on it's way thanks to @Christos...
> View attachment 117881
> 
> 
> The Coil Company 2x28 Fused with 40ga 3mm ID 7 Wrap. The little container says 0.62Ω resistance and the SX Mini MX stems saam!  Good one @RiaanRed!
> View attachment 117882
> View attachment 117883
> 
> 
> These new tanks like Skylines and Vapor Giants deliver the most awesome vape with Red Pill in them!
> View attachment 117884
> View attachment 117885


I'm really looking forward to a quality pair of scissors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The V5 Vapor Giant has come to play as well... bigger juice wicking holes and a lot more air! This is my cloud compo setup.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Looks so good @Rob Fisher 
And on the SX Mini!
Very, very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another Steam Tuners uplift! This time it's the Vapor Giant V5S.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vapor Giant V5S operational on the Wapari Pine Cone 26650!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , what do these steam tuners uplifts do to the vape?
Are they just for aesthetics?
Do they generally increase the tank capacity on the tanks they are available for?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , what do these steam tuners uplifts do to the vape?
> Are they just for aesthetics?
> Do they generally increase the tank capacity on the tanks they are available for?



It's mainly for aesthetics Hi Ho @Silver! In some cases like the Dvarw it actually reduces the capacity a little. And in the case of the Vapor Giant V5S it seems to have reduced the airflow a little and that's a good thing because with it's standard tank it was too airy for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Steam Tuners uplift! This time it's the Vapor Giant V5S.
> View attachment 136545
> View attachment 136546




Some how that reminds me of Van Halen and is an awesome addition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

